
Machine-made video on selected Medium tags - jonathanmv
http://autenti.ca/?source=hackernews&btoa=TWFjaGluZS1tYWRlIHZpZGVvIG9uIHNlbGVjdGVkIE1lZGl1bSB0YWdz
======
jonathanmv
I'm developing a personalized videos generator. This simple version will send
you an email daily on the topics that you select from medium.

It uses Amazon Polly to read the title and subtitle of the first 3 posts
written in english per tag. It then combines all the videos into a single one
and uploads it to YouTube as unlisted so that only you can see it.

I believe that soon, in around 2 years, we will have a lot of engaging content
(blog posts, images, videos) created and maintained by bots. The main
application I see to having bots generating engaging content is education. A
lot of content creator are educators themselves but they cannot make all the
videos people want, it just doesn't scale. We need to give to any person the
opportunity to watch a video generated on demand with the same quality as the
Kurzgesagt - In a Nutshell videos and in virtually any language.

What are your thoughts? Do you know about anybody else working on the same
things?

Thanks for taking the time to read this. And please subscribe!

